# New Pictures of the Babies



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh SWEET!!!! I've been waiting for new pics all week! LOL! It's amazing how fast they grow and I for one, don't want to miss anything! Can't wait for them to be 'mobile'!!!!!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Look to all that puppy belly!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yay, I was wanting to see them too! They are soo freaking precious. I just want to smother them in kisses


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So cute!!!!! So happy!!!!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Angelaviary, you read my mind!! Thanks! Just the morning I was wishing you would post some pics of the babes!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Beautiful pups and gorgeous mama!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you. More Please. NOW! Truly a sweet colorful litter.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Charmed said:


> Thank you. More Please. NOW! Truly a sweet colorful litter.


Alrighty Charmed you asked for more: here you go!
#1 is our Tuxedo boy
#2 is the little Parti color girl
#3 is the cutest nose ever on the Parti girl (and her brothers face too on the left) 
#4 is a sleepy brindle girl ( sorry but for some reason it loaded upside down!) I cant figure out how to fix it!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Lord help me, I want ALL of them!

Beautiful litter! Such sweet happy chunky puppies! *sigh of envy*

--Q


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh, they are growing so fast!! So cute. I really love the little parti girl!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Need......more.....pictures!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Very very sweet. Mama did a great job.

VQ


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

So adorable!!


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh my gosh I don't check the breeding sub-forum enough. I didn't know the babies were here!!! Parti's are my absolute favorite and your babies are just the cutest. And the little brindle! My MPS is flaring up again


----------

